# CVT or Fuel Pump



## Gitzo (Jun 15, 2013)

2007 Nissan Sentra w/ 2.0 and a CVT, 78,000 miles

When parking on an incline and the nose of the car facing down hill my Sentra has a hard time starting after it sits for a while. I give it gas but it takes a bit to get it going. If I have to reverse up the hill the car struggles and is jerky. 

My two theories are an issue with the CVT slipping or there is a fuel pressure problem. It has also had a rough idle which tonight I cleaned the throttle body plate. That seemed to help a lot, but the reverse issue remains. I have a fuel pump ready to install once the O ring arrives. But its CVT, I want to return the pump obviously. 

Advice?

:newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How does the car behave when sitting on level ground? How does it run when fully warmed up while driving it? With the CVT, check the fluid level to make sure that it's not low; also when checking the dip stick, if the fluid has a burnt smell and looks dark brown, then there may be internal problems.


----------



## Gitzo (Jun 15, 2013)

It's hit or miss on the reverse on level ground. And when backing downhill no issue. I've not checked the fluid level. I will in the morning. While driving it in Drive it performs good. Especially after I cleaned the throttle body tonight. but the issue with reverse remains. One theory was it was loosing fuel pressure after sitting a while. 

Thanks for the reply and I will check the level in the morning.


----------



## Gitzo (Jun 15, 2013)

Checked it this morning after warming the car up a bit. It looked a little low and it was dark. Taking it to the dealer this morning for a fluid change. Going to return the pump for credit and buy it again after giving the fluid change a try. 

I like the car, but the thought of repair bills at 78K miles worries me for the long run.


----------



## Gitzo (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like $100 dollars to the dealer to tell me what the real problem is. They told me I should have not cleaned my throttle body which baffles me. What's a car owner to do, be held hostage by the car makers. I'll be sure to share the end results monday.


----------



## Gitzo (Jun 15, 2013)

Alright, it was none of the above. Turned out the rubber air duct between the throttle body and the air filter box had cracks in it causing a vacuum leak. So far all the symptoms have gone away. Repair with diagnoses and part was around $320 at the dealer.


----------

